# تمور بالجمله تنك صفري بيشه وافطار صائم



## ام نايف.. (27 مايو 2014)

تمور المملكة.
تنك صفري بيشه .كبس جديد وخاص لشهر رمضان المبارك.
الوزن 10كيلوا
السعر حبه كبيره ب120
حبه وسط 90
حبه صغيره 50ريال
وكذالك يوجد صفري مكبوس كيلوا ونصف كيلوا.حبه كبيره جدآ وغير متوفره في السوق..الكرتون 90

افطار صايم 
الكرتون4كيلوافيه 100شريط
السعر 42ريال



علب رطب سكري فاخر وحبه كبيره الوزن 900جرام السعر8ريال جمله 



كراتين خضري فله مبروم وعادي السعر يبدا من 8ريال للكيلوا ومتوفر جميع الكميات.
http://im53.gulfup.com/I8pqQ9.jpg
http://im53.gulfup.com/vVRBFf.jpg
http://im53.gulfup.com/kexBsr.jpg
http://im53.gulfup.com/R8anLQ.jpg
http://im53.gulfup.com/tFnKBW.jpg


----------

